# Check Those Pipes!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A little maintenance tip for my fellow Outbackers:

Be sure to take a few minutes before your first trip out, and check the fittings on all your drain pipes. During de-winterizing I very carefully checked all the supply lines and fittings. I mean, if there is going to be a leak, it will be a pressurized line, right?

Wrong!

After finding a significant amount of water under the galley sink in our Outback this weekend, I quickly discovered that all of the drain pipe connections were loose (and one leaking). They are easy to tighten up by hand, and the leak was quickly cured. This task will be added to my de-winterizing checklist from this point forward.

Later in the weekend, I was thumbing through the Keystone manual, catching up on forgotten operational concerns - not a bad idea after gathering a winters worth of mental cob webs - and right there following the de-winterizing procedures was a big note "Vibration" warning owners to periodically check all their plumbing fittings, as vibration during travel can cause them to loosen.

... Now they tell me!









Anyway, it only takes a couple of minutes to check, and is well worth the effort.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a good point, Doug. I check mine periodically, even though no one told me to, either. Having done a little plumbing in my life and time, any little looseness will cause a problem. Wonder if they have Teflon tape underneath to help hold them. I haven't checked mine to see.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I, I, Captain.... Just pokin fun of your avatar pic...

Go ahead and make fun of me... I do not know how to spell I, I, as in I, I, captain.. lol

Thanks for the reminder!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I, I, Captain.... Just pokin fun of your avatar pic...
> 
> Go ahead and make fun of me... I do not know how to spell I, I, as in I, I, captain.. lol
> 
> ...


Aye!









AND, if you care...

Aye Aye Captain is an acknowledgment to an order. Aye captain is a note of agreement...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Dawn! Gotta remember, I'm a dry lander who knows lil about the ocean.... lol Now Doug, dont throw me off the ship!

Carey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

sgalady said:


> That's a good point, Doug. I check mine periodically, even though no one told me to, either. Having done a little plumbing in my life and time, any little looseness will cause a problem. Wonder if they have Teflon tape underneath to help hold them. I haven't checked mine to see.
> Darlene


The mechanic who did my walk through on the camper told me about that and showed me how to tighten them. on my 5er, the drain to the shower is in with the hotwater heater, so only time I see them is when I winterize or summerize. Good to check these things every so often.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Doug for the reminder! too Oh by the way I like your new 
avatar pic... I love watching those movies

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thanks Dawn! Gotta remember, I'm a dry lander who knows lil about the ocean.... lol Now Doug, dont throw me off the ship!
> 
> Carey


No worries Carey. We always value and respect a loyal crew.








It's just the mutinous dogs we be showin' the plank to!

Arrgh!
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Capt.







we'll have to check ours. Unless maybe the DH has already done so.







Well ....... I'll mention it to him.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

What drain pipes, my trailer has drain pipes, and I need to check them??????? Next you'll be telling me to check my tire pressure!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> What drain pipes, my trailer has drain pipes, and I need to check them??????? Next you'll be telling me to check my tire pressure!
> 
> Mike


And your lug nuts!

I have an un-opened official Keystone Lug Nut DVD if you need help with that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> What drain pipes, my trailer has drain pipes, and I need to check them??????? Next you'll be telling me to check my tire pressure!
> 
> Mike


And your lug nuts!

I have an un-opened official Keystone Lug Nut DVD if you need help with that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
No, Capt. Your's is the West Coast version, probably turns the wrong direction or spews granola, or requires Birkenstocks be worn while tire-checking (and reports you if you kick those tires too hard)....







Mike - I've got the official Eastern US version - still in its wrapper ... provided you bring the popcorn and beverage


----------

